# Hello from central Mississippi



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey all. My name is Cliff, my funny screen name is my radio call sign (b1) and the initials of the fire department (kfd) where I've worked for the past 17 years. I'm 51 years old, I've been married to the same wife for 28 of those years and we have 4 kids (a married daughter, a 20 year old son, and twin 15 year old girls). I have been interested in bees for years, but have never considered trying to keep them until now. One of my twins is also interested. I look forward to learning a lot from this forum. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Randy south MS (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome b1 from another Mississippian im about 85 miles south east of Jackson close to Bay Springs. 
What town are you in or close to.

Welcome to the bee world its fascinating 

Randy


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome b1 from Utah. It's refreshing to see long term marriages. I'm 52 married 29, also with 4 kids, 2 boys, 2 girls, youngest one 18 going on 30. Beekeeping is fascinating and is opportunity to up the quality time with your interested kids... and a way to bore the bejeebers out of the rest. I guess we gotta try not to obsess too much with such a cool hobby! I'm not sure how to "not obsess" sometimes, or if I even want to. I guess it makes for passion in life, and that's something, I'm learning not to take for granted. There's a ton of good people here. many with 40 plus years experience, and willing to help, so don't let em sting ya in the same place twice!


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Randy. I'm originally from Starkville, but I've been living in Kosciusko since '88. -Cliff


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

warmbees said:


> Welcome b1 from Utah. It's refreshing to see long term marriages. I'm 52 married 29, also with 4 kids, 2 boys, 2 girls, youngest one 18 going on 30. Beekeeping is fascinating and is opportunity to up the quality time with your interested kids... and a way to bore the bejeebers out of the rest. I guess we gotta try not to obsess too much with such a cool hobby! I'm not sure how to "not obsess" sometimes, or if I even want to. I guess it makes for passion in life, and that's something, I'm learning not to take for granted. There's a ton of good people here. many with 40 plus years experience, and willing to help, so don't let em sting ya in the same place twice!


Thanks warmbees. Doesn't seem to be that many long-term marriages these days. I already obsess over my current hobby (auto racing) so my wife is really happy that now have 2 hobbies to bore her to tears with lol
I haven't even gotten the first bee yet, and her eyes start to glaze over when I mention honey bees.


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm all too familiar with the glazing affect. My family have learned to roll their eyes and ask for the short answer. I hate the short answer... nobody ever wants the long answer, unless their too polite to ask. I suppose that is why someone else asked the question about engineers and beekeeping. Sounds like there's quite a few that turn to the bees. They always seem to listen... I think!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Cliff!


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Americas


----------



## tjbj (Mar 20, 2016)

From Kosciusko also and we're just now getting our bee yard prepped to receive our first nucs (ordered 3) in May. I've been studying on beekeeping for some time now, and now my husband is all into it (though it's mostly going to be my baby, he says). It really does seem like a God thing from my standpoint. From the seed of inspiration to where we are now...everything is just falling into place to do this, like manna from heaven. It actually began with wanting to find a source for local honey from our area of the county, to the idea of doing this as a hobby and possibly a future sideline business (if all goes well) as we approach retirement age. By the way, Cliff....we know each other! Our boys were classmates, and...0800 Radio Check.....


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck (with the bees and the wife!).


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Cliff, I'm in Meridian going into my second year. I think I have more questions now than the first year!!


----------

